# San Diego, the next Vancouver?



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

I hope not. San Diego high-rises are much classier.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

No.

San Diego will certainly have a very nice skyline, but I think that the two cities have very different architectural styles.


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

DarkFenX said:


> I hope San Diego does not become like Vancouver. I saw a photo thread on Vancouver in SSP and behind those scenary and tower is a ugly inside. I saw how this area had been extremeley dilapidated and looks like those abandon apartments that you can find in China. On the street, you can see wrapper of syringe and crack and can find drug dealers all around and in one of those pictures, it show a guy using a pipe to attack a pipe in order to get whoever's attention he wanted and challenge him to a fight.


you're an idiot. That's ONE neighborhood. ONE.


You telling me there's no crack dealers in boston and no places with syringes on the street? No abandoned apartments?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Hope San Diego is not becoming a next Vancouver. Those Vancouver highrises are very ugly!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

^^ well, by vancouverization, they just mean A LOT of condos going up

so far, SD scrapers are looking better than those in Vancouver


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I can't picture block housing in California. I hope no city becomes another Vancouver. Let it be unique. The city of 60's & 70's concrete towers and green glass. Vancouver is starting to look disturbingly repetitive unlike the other Canadian city skylines.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

hngcm said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just look at all these projects u/c or approved.
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

And we still have hundreds of acres left to develop.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Everyone says that Vancouvers skyline is repetative, but I actually like it. Especially the skyline shot of the waterfront, it always reminds me of a smaller version of Hong Kong.


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

It will take quite a while for downtown San Diego to have the number of towers over 20 floors that Vancouver has right now. So in that sense by 2020 it may resemble the Vancouver of 2005. It all depends on developers challenging the 500 foot height limit. If land starts to become very scarce and office towers are still needed someone may push for a 700 footer because it will allow them to maximize the square footage needed. 

Perhaps if San Diego gains more of a corporate presence and goes away from the suburban office park model it currently has for office space you will see a push for taller commercial towers. I just don't see why companies will want to locate here because it is so expensive. Cities like Austin, Phoenix, Houston, and Atlanta have such an edge on San Diego because they are so cheap. Bottom line: why would a company choose SD when it is so pricey. We are at a big time competitive disadvantage with other metro areas.


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

Sen said:


> i do like English weather.


 :bash: Did you grow up in Antartica?


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Sd needs to get rid of that airport nearby, else there'll always be some kind of height limit.


----------



## colombian_girl (Jun 14, 2005)

I hate San Diego

1. Is boring
2. lacks personality
3. you have to drive every where
4. the weather is monotonous, never rains or anything
5. is a huge urban sprawl without any charm at all, yes is clean and organized etc. but san diego is like an endless suburbia.


----------



## 1st Division Marine (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see how much of those towers get built. With a boom of this size there's real risk of overbuilding. Even if things don't totally fall apart, some developers might see storm clouds coming and delay/cancel their projects. 

On the other hand, the more you build the better DTSD is to live in, so you're effectively creating your own demand, to some degree.


----------



## colombian_girl (Jun 14, 2005)

in the US they build and build and build
and then a couple of years down the road, those areas become ghetto, and run down


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

mhays said:


> It'll be interesting to see how much of those towers get built. With a boom of this size there's real risk of overbuilding. Even if things don't totally fall apart, some developers might see storm clouds coming and delay/cancel their projects.
> 
> On the other hand, the more you build the better DTSD is to live in, so you're effectively creating your own demand, to some degree.


Of the projects shown here , six are under construction now and two have a full time sales office open and are scheduled to break ground soon.

The ones I haven't read or heard about lately are the Spinnaker Hotel, KUSI Tower and the Intercontinental Hotel, but the rest of them seem to be finalizing their plans. We'll just have to see what happens next.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

colombian_girl said:


> I hate San Diego
> 
> 1. Is boring
> 2. lacks personality
> ...



:|

You obviously don't know anything aboud San Diego.

The only point you have is 4.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

colombian_girl said:


> I hate San Diego
> 
> 1. Is boring
> 2. lacks personality
> ...


We didnt ask you if you hated San Diego. 
Keep that to yourself right now, please. 
Anyways.. SD's condos are nicer than Vancouvers, IMO. 
But, Anyone who has been to Vancouver cant say its ugly and Dissapointing. Just because it has ugly buildings doesnt mean the city is bad. You guys sound like a bunch of shallow, self centered people to think that. I've been there and it is truly amazing. 
But, San Diego will not become the next Vancouver. If anything, Toronto will.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

colombian_girl said:


> I hate San Diego
> 
> 1. Is boring
> 2. lacks personality
> ...


What a freak. I hate you,  . Why don't you come over here and tell me that while your on the coaster, in the middle of a winter shower, and go through North Park, Mission Hills and Barrio Logan. 

Were more interesting then most large US cities, were the heck to come off saying this? :bash: 

Again. :soapbox:


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

npinguy said:


> I think i'm starting to understand the problem. You people are really hating the floor-to-ceiling glass walls that make all the buildings look like they're made of glass.


No, it's not the floor to ceiling walls, rather it's the dull,gray concrete that seems to be prevalent in many of the towers.


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

sd_urban said:


> No, it's not the floor to ceiling walls, rather it's the dull,gray concrete that seems to be prevalent in many of the towers.



Actually there is not very many dull concrete buildings in the city but I will agree with you that Vancity's buildings are not the best by far. 
This is changing however as many new proposals, especially those over 400ft, must go through a rigorous design panel before they can be 
allowed to be build. In just 4 years the skyline will dramatically change with some great looking towers currently under construction or approved at 
this point.

Another thing the city has got going for it is amazing density for the amount of people in it's metro. 
There may be quite a few ugly buildings but walking or driving down the roads you'll be amazed when you are told the 
city's population.

Pano --------------------------->


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

I have read a lot of the comments on poverty in Vancouver and Drug Use.. All I have to say is atleast Vancouver isnt afraid to come out and say they have problems. What I dont understand is that, the city looks great, the people are great, but yet hundreds of you still focus on the one bad neighbourhood Vancouver has. You look behind all the glass and beauty (different forms of beauty) and point fingers right away at How Vancouvers crime is too high and thats why Vancouver sucks! I dont undertsand how Vancouvers crime is any higher than larger cities like Tokyo, Hong Kong, London etc and still thousands of you worship those cities. Wierd huh. In my trip to Vancouver, the only trouble I had from a pan handler or a window washer or homeless somebody, was in Victoria.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

C|2azyCanuck said:


> Actually there is not very many dull concrete buildings in the city but I will agree with you that Vancity's buildings are not the best by far.
> This is changing however as many new proposals, especially those over 400ft, must go through a rigorous design panel before they can be
> allowed to be build. In just 4 years the skyline will dramatically change with some great looking towers currently under construction or approved at
> this point.
> ...


I mentioned in a earlier post that the newer towers being built there now will be a great addition to the skyline. As far as density goes, I only hope that San Diego can emulate what you have up there.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

npinguy said:


> WHY ARE YOU FOCUSING ON PEOPLE SMOKING CRACK OPENLY???
> 
> What's wrong with that? Vancouver is more liberal than boston on drug usage. I bet you don't see too many people smoking WEED openly in Boston either. yet it happens all the time in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Ok, I am sick of you badmouthing me for stupid resaon. I did not say that Vancouver as a whole sucks. I like Vancouver for its density and towers. I am just saying that I hope SD will not have a neighborhood with such bad reputation in the future. When the hell did I say weapons are fine here in America. You better stop putting shit in my mouth. I didn't know Vancouver would have people who talk shit all the time when I clearly made no real move or anything big to go against you or your city.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Vanman said:


> Horribly ugly condos being built in Vancouver:



I can easily see those towers go up in SD


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

I have never heard, until now, that Vancouver had a durg and homeless problem. So this is all very new to me. 

And yes Vancouvers skyline will be great in the future (as some would say now) but at this moment it still looks odd. (my opinion)


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Just needs a couple 750 footers and its perfect!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Will SD be the next Vancouver in what respects?

I could see a parallel in terms having lots of condos, particularly those of the Vancouver persuasion. I just read today that SD is among the top 3 cities in the US in terms of condo construction. Other than that, I don't know either city well enough to speculate.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

My Impression for Vancouver are Vibrant, Diversity, Densed with Glasssy highrise residential, Newly developed (yet still never developing), Beautiful Landscape and ofcourse...Cold


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Wallbanger for continualy defending Vancouver!

Congrats for all the construction, San Diego.

-from your northern brother city


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

npinguy said:


> well this is what vancouverites want and demand. There's a reason the city has been called "city of glass" for decades


True. But I don't think Vancouver had that reputation till the late 90s.

C|2azyCanuck, I'm pretty sure everyone has seen those panos before, no need to show them again at every thread.  

Some condo views...


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^Awesome.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't think SD is the next Vancouver... I'm sorry but I don't like Vancouver buildings/skyline at all... And the more photos I see the more I'm convinced I don't like the buildings in that city..... 

Sorry, that is my opinion. 

San Diego is San Diego Period.


----------



## jon jon (May 5, 2005)

Some of the comments here are ridiculous. Vancouver's individual buildings are no less "classy" than San Diego's. I'd put Shangri-La or the Marine Building up against anything in San Diego.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

npinguy said:


> WHY ARE YOU FOCUSING ON PEOPLE SMOKING CRACK OPENLY???
> 
> What's wrong with that? Vancouver is more liberal than boston on drug usage. I bet you don't see too many people smoking WEED openly in Boston either. yet it happens all the time in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Im sorry but that line about Americans is not cool at all.Check yourself....


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

jon jon said:


> Some of the comments here are ridiculous. Vancouver's individual buildings are no less "classy" than San Diego's. I'd put Shangri-La or the Marine Building up against anything in San Diego.


Which of San Diego's 6 highrises are we talking about here? :clown: 

I kid. I kid!

And rt I was usign them to prove a point and will post them anytime I feel like it. No offence of course. kay:


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^You better, you better.


----------



## jon jon (May 5, 2005)

> Which of San Diego's 6 highrises are we talking about here?


 :rofl: 

They have so few that they have to bring up completely subjective arguments like which city's buildings are more "classy".


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

C|2azyCanuck said:


> Which of San Diego's 6 highrises are we talking about here? :clown:
> 
> I kid. I kid!
> 
> And rt I was usign them to prove a point and will post them anytime I feel like it. No offence of course. kay:


No Offence taken.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

jon jon said:


> :rofl:
> 
> They have so few that they have to bring up completely subjective arguments like which city's buildings are more "classy".



What do you mean by "They". Don't try and seperate I love Vancouver. 

Meanwhile its a resonable argument. I mean some say San Diego does have more "classy" high-rises, now the city just wish's it had Vancouvers great density. 

Again both cities are great, we both have problems and issues, but were still beautiful and wonderful no matter what either supposed party says.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

jon jon said:


> :rofl:
> 
> They have so few that they have to bring up completely subjective arguments like which city's buildings are more "classy".


Ok, so our towers may not be any more "classy", but we SD forumers obviously have more "class" than you.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Speak for your self.

*eats with mouth full*


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

hngcm said:


> Speak for your self.
> 
> *eats with mouth full*


..not helping...

:rofl:


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

sd_urban said:


> Ok, so our towers may not be any more "classy", but we SD forumers obviously have more "class" than you.



:applause:


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

Anyways...back to actual discussion. I spent just a day in San Diego last year and enjoyed it very much. My only problem was that we spent too much of the day at Sea World and not enough exploring the rest of the city. Next time we are in SoCal we may spend some more time down there. I have no qulams about SD...West coast cities are my fav.


----------



## jon jon (May 5, 2005)

So I lack class because I point out the fact that Vancouver's skyscrapers are no less classy than San Diego's? Yeah, that makes sense. :|

If anything, it's the people who claimed Vancouver's skyscrapers are less classy to begin with that lack class. And the people who make judgements about someone they know nothing about.

Please tell me which comment I made that shows a lack of class. And I want the exact quote.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Not everybody likes those buildings in Vancouver....... I don't, sorry..


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

jon jon said:


> Please tell me which comment I made that shows a lack of class. And I want the exact quote.


It's not what you said, it's how you said it. What's the point of "Laughing and Rolling on the Floor" and saying we have so few buildings? 

Let's just drop it and get back to the original question.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^I agree.


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

SDfan said:


> ^I agree.


Well for my part it was entirely a joke. I have much love for the SD. West coast cities are the best and I'm happy for the rash of recent development there. Congrats! That Spinnaker looks tight~!


----------



## jon jon (May 5, 2005)

Give me a break. I was just laughing at the other guy's comment.

The fact remains that I've yet to see a San Diego highrise that can match The Marine Building, The Dominion Tower, etc.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

^
I yet to see a building in Vancouver that can match many building in many other cities so? The fact remains..


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

C|2azyCanuck said:


> Well for my part it was entirely a joke. I have much love for the SD. West coast cities are the best and I'm happy for the rash of recent development there. Congrats! That Spinnaker looks tight~!


Thanks. Vancouver has been a model for the city so we should be thanking you. As for the Spinnaker, its probably one of the few towers not going to be built, at least at this point.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

sdtj said:


> ^
> I yet to see a building in Vancouver that can match many building in many other cities so? The fact remains..



Good Point.


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

sdtj said:


> ^
> I yet to see a building in Vancouver that can match many building in many other cities so? The fact remains..


I actually really like San Diego so I so no need for bashing it but.....


*The fact remains* that you are certainly in the wrong city to be making statements about our architecture.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

C|2azyCanuck said:


> I actually really like San Diego so I so no need for bashing it but.....
> 
> 
> *The fact remains* that you are certainly in the wrong city to be making statements about our architecture.


I don't think sdtj is attacking you but rather responding to jon jon. 

And again I don't think anyone here really dislikes either city, were just making little remarks about everything.


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

SDfan said:


> I don't think sdtj is attacking you but rather responding to jon jon.
> 
> And again I don't think anyone here really dislikes either city, were just making little remarks about everything.


yeah I agree completely. Kind of reminds me of the "well my dad's a nuclear scientist" tifs from the school yard in grade three. Anyways, like I've said before congrats on the new developments. I would like to see spinnaker get built even though it looks like something out of Dubai.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

:grouphug::cheers::kiss: Let's show our love for the West Coast! :kiss::cheers::grouphug:

:dance:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

C|2azyCanuck said:


> Anyways...back to actual discussion. I spent just a day in San Diego last year and enjoyed it very much. My only problem was that we spent too much of the day at Sea World and not enough exploring the rest of the city. Next time we are in SoCal we may spend some more time down there. I have no qulams about SD...West coast cities are my fav.


Blah.

Sea World sucks.

It's all about the ZOOOO!!!


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

You guys need to chill, I wasn't saying Vancouver sucks because of that one wide street and one other plus the "in the park" condos. I was just saying those are the only 2 negative aspects I can find with downtown Van. And I'll repeat, I'm glad that the Coal Creek developement is the only one that does the street setback buildings. 

About the wide streets Vancouver probably needs a couple because there is no freeway that runs adjacent to downtown like in San Diego. Here Interstate 5 snakes around the periphery of downtown and actually is it's boundary.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

mello said:


> You guys need to chill, I wasn't saying Vancouver sucks because of that one wide street and one other plus the "in the park" condos. I was just saying those are the only 2 negative aspects I can find with downtown Van. And I'll repeat, I'm glad that the Coal Creek developement is the only one that does the street setback buildings.


Actually, it's Coal Harbour. And though it is tower-in-the-park, the condo towers blend in quite seemlessly with adjacent Stanley Park. It's like a mini-resort area in the West End of the Downtown peninsula. Ironically, a lot of condo owners in the neighbourhood are American vacationers & retirees. 



> About the wide streets Vancouver probably needs a couple because there is no freeway that runs adjacent to downtown like in San Diego. Here Interstate 5 snakes around the periphery of downtown and actually is it's boundary.


I think you've got it. Luckily, the Lions Gate bridge is only 3 lanes, else W Georgia Street would grind to a halt.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

San Diego will be awesome city with no airport intl along downtown and take Sea World out now.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh God this has become city vs. city, wrong forum!

By the way Vancouver has set an example, which we are following. So thats got to be a complement, right? Also we're doing it in the basic of Vancouver, using our own Southern California style to it. So were going to be different and not cookie-cutter, is that bad? 

Vacouver is for BC, and San Diego for CA. No need to splice. 

I love both. 

By the way the only thing I don't like about Vancouver, reapet: only thing, is the architecture of the 200-350 foot buildings. Again only. And since I said that, the only thing I don't like about San Diego is the height limit.  There fair is fair.


----------



## jer4893 (Feb 5, 2005)

SDfan said:


> By the way the only thing I don't like about Vancouver, reapet: only thing, is the architecture of the 200-350 foot buildings.


I agree with you on that becasue The Melville and the twisting tower are not among my favorites but Shangri-La is a nice building.


----------



## jon jon (May 5, 2005)

LOL. Before you were saying that tower-in-the-park buildings and wide streets were "prevalent throughout Vancouver", and now you're admitting that the tower-in-the-park buildings are just one small neighborhood.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Wait...I thought Vancouver also had a height limit??


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

i love San Diego!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

hngcm said:


> Wait...I thought Vancouver also had a height limit??


It does (or did). Accept theres was based on the view of the mountians so it can be bipast much more easily then ours. :bash: Stupid Airport.


----------



## jon jon (May 5, 2005)

Someone said every building in dt. San Diego must have retail, but I've looked at that ccdc.com site, and there are lots of new/upcoming developments that don't appear to have any retail.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^Most develpments do from what I've seen. Other like Electra idk to much, but its always encouraged strongly if not forcebly. They want to keep the street scene up and about.


----------



## [email protected]_Coast (Jul 30, 2005)

San Diego blows!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

[email protected]_Coast said:


> San Diego blows!


As in??....


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

SDfan said:


> It does (or did). Accept theres was based on the view of the mountians so it can be bipast much more easily then ours. :bash: Stupid Airport.


Not really. Vancouver has a strict urban design panel that only allow "exceptional designs" to build up to ~600 ft...at a few intersections around downtown Vancouver. These areas are *scarce*. 

These intersections are determined by Vancouver city council's approved view cones: http://vancouver.ca/commsvcs/Views/listing.htm 

Developers can build without limit in some of Vancouver's suburbs though.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Still better than in San Diego >_<


----------



## jon jon (May 5, 2005)

> Most develpments do from what I've seen


Well, I was just going by ccdc.com, which ironically you have linked in your sig. Go look at the site yourself. There are loads of developments with no mention of retail.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

hngcm said:


> Still better than in San Diego >_<


I have to agree unfortunetly...


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

While I'm sure that Vancouver is a very fine city, I think SD is a very fine city in its own right without having to emulate Vancouver.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

jon jon said:


> Well, I was just going by ccdc.com, which ironically you have linked in your sig. Go look at the site yourself. There are loads of developments with no mention of retail.


oh boy... I wasn't being argumentitive I was just saying, from what I've seen downtown..which I've been too :| ...a lot of the developments advertise retail space along with the condominiums.

God did I say I hate Vancouver! Drop it!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Can the airport in SD's dt be closed down? What's it primarily for?


----------

